# Visa extension on a new passport



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

On December 1, 2015 I returned to the Philippines from a visit to the USA. On December 10, 2015 I applied for a new passport at the USA embassy’s outreach. It took 6 weeks to get the new passport. All that I have read has said I have to show both new and old passport since my old has the stamp when I enter the Philippines and the new will have any extensions or Philippines immigration’s stamps. On 1/25/2016 after receiving my new passport I applied for the 1st extension (late) and the second extension submitting both old and new passport. I got a call from the travel agency I use for the extensions telling me the local immigration office has to send both passports to Manila to transfer the stamp from my old passport to the new. Has anyone else been told this? Everything I read is that this is not done and simply show both passport when every needed. There is ONLY one stamp that is needed on my new passport, the entry date but I fear they will transfer all my stamps. The passports have not returned from Manila.
Tony


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes that is correct which is one reason your new passport was returned to you with the old attached with a rubberband. The 2 passports act as one until any current Visa has been transfered. Once the transfer of Visa is completed, you can file the old passport to your memory box and just carry your new one.

JM101


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

JM101 said:


> Yes that is correct which is one reason your new passport was returned to you with the old attached with a rubberband. The 2 passports act as one until any current Visa has been transfered. Once the transfer of Visa is completed, you can file the old passport to your memory box and just carry your new one.
> 
> JM101


Thanks for reading all of my too wordy post. It was too lengthy and all needed was the last part. My passport did not come back with a rubber band or bond together in any way, but that is a small point. In my opinion is all that is needed in my new passport is one stamp for entering the Philippines Dec 1. I hope they do not copy all the stamps and fill up my new passport! Under the new rules this year one can no longer get pages added to passport anymore but must get a new passport. 
Tony


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tony
I don't think it is possible for them to transfer all the old visas as they are expired and no longer valid. They just need to see the old passport to see what your current visa status is, then transfer whatever is left from that particular visa to the new passport.

Then whatever new extentions or new visas to different countries etc will now go into your new bright and shiney BLANK newbie virgin passport and you can file the old one away.

Good luck

Jm101

Let me add one thing...I have to use my 2 passports (old and new) until next November when my Balikbayan stamp expires unless I leave the country earlier. So if I need my passport for an ID like to the embassy, I have to carry both.

John


----------

